# Awesome rescue-- except for sleeping on the couch at night. Help!



## Kimgirl89 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi There,
I just adopted Luna, my GSD that I rescued from an SPCA. She is so close to perfect! Shes sweet, loves people, plays with her toys, doesnt beg... she has only three legs but that doesnt slow her down for walks (where she doesnt pull!) and she takes baths like a champ..

BUT...

everynight about 20min after my husband and I go to bed, Luna gets on the couch! She knows she isnt allowed on furniture, so she tries to sneak on there. I tried putting foil on it...(she just pulls it off and then gets on there) and we yell NO get down, and she just stares at us. My husband pulls her off and directs her back to her bed, but every night it is the same.

What can I do? Suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Is there any reason why she is not crated or penned?


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Our last dog was house trained but for some reason if she was free to roam the house at night (and only at night), she would poop on the floor. We ended up putting her bed in the bathroom and closing the door; she would sleep fine in there. If you have a spacious enough room (such as a bathroom or laundry room) with a door on it where she can comfortably move around, perhaps that will work for her? I know it did the trick with our dog  

I wouldn't necessarily recommend this.....but a friend of ours had mastiffs that would clime on the furniture after they went to bed, so she put mouse traps all over the coach and then put a layer of news paper or a blanket over top of them. So when the dogs jumped up there they were greeted with loud snapping but no pain. She said it worked great for her, but to me it seems like something could easily go wrong. 

hope you find what works for you and your girl


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Is there any reason why she is not crated or penned?


I think it is because she said Luna only has three legs. I started to ask the same thing too


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Lobo dog said:


> I think it is because she said Luna only has three legs. I started to ask the same thing too


A three legged dog can do just fine in a pen.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Does she have a soft place of her own to sleep at night? My boy prefers the bed on the floor. My girl prefers the bed with me. But they all have a bed to sleep in.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

I bet lots of people won't like this answer...but...here goes anyway, lol...put a blanket on the couch and let her sleep there, it sounds like she's had a rough go of it, and like she's a great dog despite that...yeah, yeah, I know, I'm a permissive mom, but I have very well behaved, sweet dogs and I love to see them all curled up and comfy. jmho and food for thought. I know many people won't agree.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Lol... ^^+1 I would agree, personally... If she is not a disobedient dog in all the other areas and this is her one 'vice', imho, I would blanket the coach at night and give her the privilege ; she's earned it in every other area, and she may be needing an adjustment as hopping around on 3 legs will through your body off... The cushy couch obviously comforts her... Not the advice you were hoping for, but just my thoughts


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, some of us are not OK with the dog on the couch.

And you know what? That is perfectly fine. 

If I don't want the dog on the bed or the furniture, and ask how to get the dog off, how is it helpful to tell me to let the dog on there?


The best way to stop a dog from doing something we think is undesirable is to prevent the dog from getting to it. Get a comfy dog bed and put it somewhere where she can't get to the couch.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Just food for thought and admittedly maybe not helpful to the OP, but I was thinking more about the dog, I'll bet the dog would think it helpful, lol...but hey, since it doesn't violate any board rules, and since everybody's entitled to an opinion, and differing viewpoints can sometimes cast an alternative light on a subject, I knowingly risked the wrath of those who don't agree (but was glad to see that some people do). Perfectly fine, for sure, if anyone's opinion differs.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

But, see, no one should be made to feel as if they are not "thinking about the dog" if they choose to reserve the couch for humans.

Not letting dogs on furniture does not make you a lesser owner. As for entitlement, everyone is entitled to make the rules in their home and live the way they want to.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't think anyone was saying that the OP was a lesser owner for wanting the dog off the couch. She asked opinions, and advice (which comes from different perspectives but not with judgment) and some may differ, but that doesn't make anyone lesser or more of a good owner.. Just opinions (which are free and plentiful)  no offense was intended


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Yay Kimgirl for adopting a lesser chance dog! So many are out there and looked over. So glad you got her and are giving her the love she deserves!! Woot woot! !


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

If the only battle I had to fight was the dog on the couch, I agree with katieliz. Put a blanket on the couch. Of course you don't have to, but it would make your life easier. (Says the woman with two dogs on the couch and any bed they wish to sneak into.) Actually, they happily sleep in their crates at night and get off the furniture, if told. (Though honestly, I don't really tell them to get off.)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would also give her that privilege. Somewhere along the line it was ok for her to do so the choices would be to retrain her or allow it. She isn't taking advantage of it if she is only doing this right before bed. It would probably be easier to train her that this is the only time she is allowed. Other then crating her you really won't know what's she is doing when she is out. Either way I'm sure she is happy to be out of the shelter environment


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow.

To some of us it's not about the dog taking advantage, but about not wanting animals on the furniture.
There is nothing wrong with a good dog bed! Really!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Let me clarify, sunflowers...that was humor, i.e., looking at it from the dog's point of view...none of us who are okay with our dogs being on the furniture meant any disrespect to the OP at all. It's just a different way of thinking. I hope the OP will not be as offended by it as you seem to be, and will just realize that this is a large board with many differing opinions, and as long as they're within board rules all viewpoints are just that, different ways of thinking about something, no need to look for disrespect when none is intended.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Why do defensive? I don't think anyone is accusing the OP of doing anything wrong, we are just voicing our opinions politely... A dog bed I believe has already been offered but the dog chooses the couch which is why the question... If the dog opted for the dog bed, sweet! I have a bunch of dog beds that usually only get used during summer, or if I have a more space loving dog, otherwise they are in the bed or on the floor - their choice (unless a privilege is revoked) but that doesn't make me better than someone who kennels their dog, or has them sleep on a dog bed just different choices.. No attacks I can see here


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh for pete's sake sunflowers, some cultures don't allow dogs in the house, and that is their right as well. But you just have to allow for other opinions. Why on earth are you so defensive and argumentative about this, you aren't even the one asking the question and nobody is telling you to allow YOUR dog(s) on the furniture, the responses are not meant for you...we get it, YOU don't want your animals on the furniture. We GET it. Not a problem, it's your decision to make for your household.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I have had success by piling the couch with big cushions so that there's no room left to sit on it -- I turn the cushions from the back of the couch down onto the seat cushions. A friend goes the other way and turns the seat cushions _up _so there's nothing comfy about the part of the couch exposed. 

This has worked for 90% of the dogs that have been couch-sneakers in my house. The other 10% thinks it's an invitation to pull all the cushions off and drag them all around the house (or outside, if there's a dog door)...so be forewarned. :/

One other tip: I wouldn't ever say "get down." When you start OB training, if you use the "down" command, you'll just end up with needless confusion. Or if this rescued dog perhaps already knows "down," and you say "get down" while she's on the couch...and she lays down obediently on the couch...then she did what was asked ("down"), so the reprimand will be very confusing to her. "Off" would be a better choice of word to teach her.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Please know that if you allow you dog on couch at night, it's allowed on the couch whenever IMO. When they run by you at the door covered in mud and jump on the couch....they know no different and then remember how important it is they be comfortable.
I don't want my dog on the couch and have just started giving him house freedom at night. ..yep found him on the couch. I have a pair of crutches I put on couch now. If that doesn't work, I will limit his access at night.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd stack a chair or two onto the couch, or use a gate to close off that section. Then work on training her while you're in the room to stay off the furniture, be firm and consistant and you should see progress.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Wow, whodathought that such a simple question would get so many differences. The OP loves her dog, she just doesn't want Luna on the furniture, simple... Why don't you and your husband 'build' Luna a dog bed, raised apx a foot off the floor, put comfy pillows in it, put it in your bedroom for her to sleep in at night? I don't know how old she is, but sounds like she has had a rough start in life! You say she is perfect, so give her a 'day/night for a queen'! Happy New Year!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yay! 
The Canadians actually answered the OP's question! :groovy:

Since Hans is not allowed on the furniture here, I made sure to buy him a dog bed that feels very much like a couch. As a matter fact, my son sometimes sits on it and has jokingly asked for one for himself.

The bed is made from foam that supports well, doesn't sag, and has a bolster for leaning against and resting the doggie chin.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

katieliz said:


> I bet lots of people won't like this answer...but...here goes anyway, lol...put a blanket on the couch and let her sleep there, it sounds like she's had a rough go of it, and like she's a great dog despite that...yeah, yeah, I know, I'm a permissive mom, but I have very well behaved, sweet dogs and I love to see them all curled up and comfy. jmho and food for thought. I know many people won't agree.


I agree with the blanket on the couch,


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a leather couch and a cloth chair in my living room. I don't care if my dogs get on the leather couch because it's easy to clean. Well, actually, lol, I got that couch because of the dogs. 

However I don't want those hairy beasts on my cloth chair. I've found that a decorative wooden tray placed in the chair seat keeps the dogs off. I don't know why they won't knock it in the floor and get up there, but they won't. 

I have a friend with a very pricy custom Ethan Allen couch that places folded vintage TV trays on her couch to keep her GSD and basset hound off of there. 

I do like the idea of a really cushy elevated bed for your new rescue. Treat (good treats) for being on it. It may take a little bit, but your dog will figure it out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Shade said:


> I'd stack a chair or two onto the couch, or use a gate to close off that section. Then work on training her while you're in the room to stay off the furniture, be firm and consistant and you should see progress.


I do this with my chair with clothes baskets. I want just one hair free place to sit. 

I would put a bed in a crate and let her sleep in there. Or just a bed on the floor.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If it's a no couch rule - 

I like a flat bed for dogs so they can stretch out - they still may curl up, but I think it's good for their backs to be able to stretch out full length flat with nothing under their heads if they want. I obviously don't care what things look like because they have some crib mattresses pushed against hearth and walls, and 2 Moon Dog mattresses (gifts, full disclosure) that are much more firm than a crib mattress. All are so easy to cover with sheets though and are waterproof. 

This is also a tripod dog, who is using 3 legs for 4, and may really feel better on softer surfaces after a day of having a big old hitch in her get along: Tripawds Blogs Community Canine Cancer Dog Amputation Recovery Tips Help Advice Information is a good resource. They are active in social media as well. 

I hate making a dog sleep in a crate if they've been in there all day (don't know if that's the case and if she's out during the day - how do you keep her off the couch then), and if she stays really good like she's been, and you can put some heavier things up on the couch to keep her off (I have a chair that I put a tray table, upside down, in), while providing her with a couch equivalent, that's fine, too. 

I get that some people are no furniture, and that's fine, but I also know that some people don't realize that it's not a matter of "rank" or "alpha" if the dog is not having real behaviors, or that they grew up where dogs weren't in the house and didn't realize that so many people welcome their pets on their furniture, so it's not harmful to introduce that concept here.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think there is anything wrong with them sleeping in a crate. We leave the crate doors open and they choose to go in there.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Yup, that was merely a concept I was trying to introduce...and, for sure, all ways and preferences are valid. And a smorgasbord of ideas for the OP to choose from.

To the OP...thank you so much for giving this girl a home and welcome to the board! Many differing opinions here but a serious wealth of knowledge and genuine love for the German Shepherd Dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Making a dog sleep in a crate with the doors closed *and locked/fastened - so that they can't get in and out - that's what I mean by making. That's not allowing a dog to choose to sleep in a crate with the doors open where they can get up, get a drink, walk, stretch out somewhere else if they feel like it. Make vs. let. I hope I've covered all eventualities and interpretations here! This here is a prickly thread. 

ETA - this is not a suggestion for keeping a dog off the couch, it is a touch of levity or a don't touch of levity.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Jean, great concept .. Not a Sticky thread, but a Prickly thread. You could include the Vegan food thread..... Just joking....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Making a dog sleep in a crate with the doors closed *and locked/fastened - so that they can't get in and out - that's what I mean by making. That's not allowing a dog to choose to sleep in a crate with the doors open where they can get up, get a drink, walk, stretch out somewhere else if they feel like it. Make vs. let. I hope I've covered all eventualities and interpretations here! This here is a prickly thread.
> 
> ETA - this is not a suggestion for keeping a dog off the couch, it is a touch of levity or a don't touch of levity.


:thinking: Since this is a direct response to my comment. I wasn't being prickly. I was just stating we leave the crate doors open. Not sure why my comment got the response it did. I guess if there is an issue with me personally, which there seems there might be from some previous responses, you are welcome to PM me.:shrug:

It all seems simple enough to me. Block the furniture and give the dog a soft place to sleep.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

IMO - Continue to reinforce the no couch rule when you are there to make sure it's complied with. When you aren't (at night) keep the dog off the couch (using chairs etc. or not allowing access). As time goes by, your dog will figure it out and you'll no longer need to address the problem. 

I have 5 dogs. Not one of them are couch dwellers. If I had a dog that appeared to really appreciate a soft couch, I would invest in a nice dog bed. As it stands now, my dogs just scoff at the idea an would rather lay on the tile. I do have one kennel that I have a dog bed in, and that kennel is rotated with two different dogs. The only time they use a dog bed is when they are in that kennel.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If the couch is in the living room, and the dog is sneaking on the couch when you go to sleep. Why not put a baby gate up and block off that room for now until she gets it and doesn't try anymore? Babs is 9 and at night, I still put the baby gate up between the living room/kitchen/study and the hall/bedroom/bath. I guess I just figure she doesn't need the whole house all night. 

The idea of a blanket on the couch is also good. A dog can learn not to go on the couch except when their blanket is on there, and it can become part of the night-time ritual. But that is up to the OP. Dogs are fine inside, outside, on the couch, on the floor, in a crate, in a cushy bed of their own, but I draw the line at a dog having their own bedroom, bed and wardrobe.


----------



## Kimgirl89 (Dec 31, 2014)

hello all, I am the OP! Thanks for all of the input that you all gave! No ones comments offended me, but there were some vague areas I left...I forgot to mention Luna has a very nice dog bed that she lays in ALL the time when she wants to sleep except for at night. During the day, she has garage/backyard access with ANOTHER bed there and she does perfectly fine. Its just between 11-6am that she is a sneaky one! Last night, I put a bunch of board games across the couches and woke up and found her sleeping on top of them! To some of my responders, I appreciate the blanket idea, but I dont want to ENCOURAGE her to sleep on the couch. Yes, she had a rough go of it when she was younger (when she lost her leg) but she is FAR from being mistreated! My house is COVERED in toys, treats, beds, etc...she can handle not being on the couch. My husband and I agree that nothings worse than having visitors and apologizing for all the dog hair that gets on them when they sit on our couch. EEK!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I suggest the mousetraps under newspaper idea. It is a good idea and works. Otherwise can you put large boxes on the couch at night?


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Cheyanna said:


> I suggest the mousetraps under newspaper idea. It is a good idea and works. Otherwise can you put large boxes on the couch at night?


Or turn the couch upsidedown.....


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Having read through this rather entertaining thread [posters getting upset with one another, bickering moderately, and some intended humor which someone else decided to take personally -- may we all get a crate of chill pills for the new year] I think the most practical solution is to gate off the area with the inviting furniture.

BUT so far as expecting to not apologize to visitors for dog hair -- I don't see that keeping the dog off the couch is going to take care of that! We do dog hair everywhere at my house... (and they don't get on couches because the couches are pretty unaccessable.)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This thread just bewilders me. Arguing over suggested solutions. Snide remarks.

Really...it's a thread about a dog getting on a couch. Let's keep it all in perspective.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I wonder if your family hangs out on the couch before bed time, and your dog finds it comforting to snuggle up to the 'family smell' when she sleeps at night. Certainly not making excuses for her behavior, I'm just curious why she only does it at night.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

^ Lillie might be on to something! Maybe you could try sitting on a blanket and putting it on her bed before bedtime? Or sleeping her in your room? Maybe she doesn't feel safe on her dog bed on the floor when she's alone? 

I had a dog like this who I rescued at 4.5 years old. He had always been kept caged or crated and for whatever reason loved the furniture despite the fact that the other dogs never got on the furniture and there were at least 4 beds on the floor. At night he liked to sleep in a Varikennel in my bedroom (put there for fosters) that was too small for him! :crazy:

I lay 2 chairs sideways on the couch and put something uncomfortable in the middle between them. That worked to keep Basu off of the couch. Just be forewarned though: he then moved to the armchairs and I had to block those too. :laugh: I do not allow dogs on the furniture and it is not cruel or impossible to train them not to go on the furniture. I had one couch in my study that Rafi was allowed on but I got rid of it and have a new one in there and he knows he's not allowed on that one. Dogs are smart! 

ETA: Those cacti look really uncomfortable, Jean. I would hate to have to sleep on those.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This is really about re-training a dog who has been allowed to do a thing that is no longer desired. Hasn't anyone bought a new couch and trained the dog not to get on it? 

Or, have we all bought our couches with our pooches in mind? I mean, I bought distressed leather because I knew the dogs would be on the couch. My folks though had their dogs trained from the get go not to go on the couch, and the only time Cujo ever had a problem was when Mom was in the Hospital, he generally slept next to the couch where she slept, and with her not there, we think he wanted to be close to her scent (excuses, excuses). But neither dog ever went on the couch as a normal thing. 

And, it is true, that a dog that is allowed on the furniture is not going to do a wet, muddy, body check. The moment they are full of the foul elements, they will fly to the couch and rub themselves all over it. Jerks! So then you have to have your coming in the house ritual, where you either clean them or crate them in the room where the door is until they are less offensive. 

As for dog hair. Yeah, well, dog hair is part of the packages. Dogs have barks, and they have tails (most of them) and they have hair. We can groom and groom, and bathe them, and go to town on that hair, and if you are a GSD owner, you will have hair. And for mostly black dogs, it is amazing how they shed light colored hair that shows up on dark colored clothes. The answer, of course, is to limit your friends to dog people, who will be tolerant of dog hair. But I am not sure you are as crazy as the rest of us yet. Give it time.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Kimgirl89...SO glad to know it's all been helpful...baby gate is pretty much foolproof. And less work than remembering to put on and take off stuff on the couch. I too bought my couch with the kidz in mind, actually it's pretty funny when you see pictures and realize that a bunch of us have the same couch, lol. Whatever way you choose, thanks again for giving this girl a good family to call her own.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

selzer said:


> This is really about re-training a dog who has been allowed to do a thing that is no longer desired. Hasn't anyone bought a new couch and trained the dog not to get on it?
> 
> Or, have we all bought our couches with our pooches in mind? I mean, I bought distressed leather because I knew the dogs would be on the couch. My folks though had their dogs trained from the get go not to go on the couch, and the only time Cujo ever had a problem was when Mom was in the Hospital, he generally slept next to the couch where she slept, and with her not there, we think he wanted to be close to her scent (excuses, excuses). But neither dog ever went on the couch as a normal thing.
> 
> ...


I just bought couches with them in mind. A couple of them did not attempt to go on them right away. It was my chance to retrain them but I passed on it. I put a sheet on it and when people come over I take the sheet off-most of the time. They can roll all they want, I just wash the sheet. I have bigger issues with muddy feet prints by the water bowl. I also agree that whether they are on the couch or not, the fur is there. I don't bother apologizing to people anymore, they either accept it or don't come over.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Kimgirl89, you are gonna get the picture pretty quickly that a majority of us here are "crazy shepherd people" in one way or another, lol...but we also recognize and respect that there are different ways than our own. Have a great New Year!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

katieliz said:


> Kimgirl89, you are gonna get the picture pretty quickly that a majority of us here are "crazy shepherd people" in one way or another, lol...but we also recognize and respect that there are different ways than our own. Have a great New Year!


Just pathetic we are

I bought my whole house based on my dogs and the dogs of the future


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

lol...me too, I have four different fenced yards, a "dog room" cause I have to gate, crate and rotate (although now it's just gate and rotate), and once when someone asked me if my dogs were "house dogs", I said, "no, they're bed dogs", lol. but I totally recognize that occasionally there are people who don't do these kinds of things, (all said in fun and absolutely no disrespect).


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I had all my furniture (all new) before I got my dog. He really thought he should get to get on the furniture, but I consistently discouraged it and now the only time he puts his paws up is .. eh .. to put them on me. He'll plop his front half on me when I'm lying down. It can be trained. He's fine.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Jax08 said:


> :thinking: Since this is a direct response to my comment. I wasn't being prickly. I was just stating we leave the crate doors open. Not sure why my comment got the response it did. I guess if there is an issue with me personally, which there seems there might be from some previous responses, you are welcome to PM me.:shrug:
> 
> It all seems simple enough to me. Block the furniture and give the dog a soft place to sleep.


My comment was about a thread of egg shell walking from the very beginning, where I thought I was being clear about not liking making a dog sleep in a crate after they've been in one all day. So I wanted to clarify, then thought this thread is hilarious because that was certainly not the first instance in it where someone took what was said to another place where it was not intended to go. And there is the picture to try to make it a little lighter, which apparently did not work! 

I have no idea about anything else, but yes, those do look like a rough bed! 

And OP - she may like moving her bed closer to your room too. They love to be closest to their people.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Yay!
> The Canadians actually answered the OP's question! :groovy:
> 
> Since Hans is not allowed on the furniture here, I made sure to buy him a dog bed that feels very much like a couch. As a matter fact, my son sometimes sits on it and has jokingly asked for one for himself.
> ...


Sunflowers I just wanted to say I have the same bed...that thing is huge!!! I also have one from llbean that's even more couch like, but much smaller. I'm hoping if Finn gets use to it young he'll always use it...











Kimgirl89 said:


> hello all, I am the OP! Thanks for all of the input that you all gave! No ones comments offended me, but there were some vague areas I left...I forgot to mention Luna has a very nice dog bed that she lays in ALL the time when she wants to sleep except for at night. During the day, she has garage/backyard access with ANOTHER bed there and she does perfectly fine. Its just between 11-6am that she is a sneaky one! Last night, I put a bunch of board games across the couches and woke up and found her sleeping on top of them! To some of my responders, I appreciate the blanket idea, but I dont want to ENCOURAGE her to sleep on the couch. Yes, she had a rough go of it when she was younger (when she lost her leg) but she is FAR from being mistreated! My house is COVERED in toys, treats, beds, etc...she can handle not being on the couch. My husband and I agree that nothings worse than having visitors and apologizing for all the dog hair that gets on them when they sit on our couch. EEK!


Why not close her in your bedroom at night? Have a nice bed for her in your room and she can't get to the couch problem solved!

I have leather so my couches are pretty much dog heaven. And hair doesn't stick to the leather. However if it did I may consider taking away couch privileges...


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Just pathetic we are
> 
> I bought my whole house based on my dogs and the dogs of the future


. We once bought a SUV just so Stella would be comfy in the back!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

What we won't do for our dogs! 

We have a Tahoe and a MINI Cooper, but a minivan _just_ for the dogs. I never buy anything for the house without thinking "exactly how dog proof is this?". I've resigned myself to never having decorative pillows on the couch. They always make their way out the dog door into the back yard...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

lauren43 said:


> Why not close her in your bedroom at night? Have a nice bed for her in your room and she can't get to the couch problem solved!


^ This. It's an easy, immediate solution. Done! If you don't want her on the couch, (which is FINE), and you don't want to crate her at night (which is FINE), and since training her not to do things you don't want her to do while you're not around because you're sleeping is pretty much impossible, you can simply limit access to the couch by closing her in the bedroom with you. Move the comfy bed that she already likes and uses into the bedroom at night. 

Or, you can spend a lot of time, thought, and effort to try and make the couch less appealing. Your choice, of course, but I really don't understand why someone would choose that option over the more obvious choice.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> What we won't do for our dogs!
> 
> We have a Tahoe and a MINI Cooper, but a minivan _just_ for the dogs. I never buy anything for the house without thinking "exactly how dog proof is this?". I've resigned myself to never having decorative pillows on the couch. They always make their way out the dog door into the back yard...


I've only lost one pillow. It was brutally murdered--I think it was premeditated.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm with Debbie. I like things to be easy. Life is hard enough. LOL!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I also say prevent her from being in the room with the couch, or give up and let her on the couch. And no just because a dog is allowed on the couch sometimes doesn't mean they will think they can whenever. Emma is trained that she cannot come up on the furniture unless invited. She will "ask" to be invited, but if she doesn't get the invite she knows she cannot come up. Tessa was the same. However, I'm sure if I left her loose in the living room at night (she's in my bedroom with the door closed) she'd be up on the couch. But she knows when a human is around she must ask, and since thats the only time she's in the living room it works perfectly. 

Those with leather, any issues with scratching? I don't let Emma up on the leather couch unless there's something on it to protect it. My roommate, who owns the house, has some really nice leather furniture and I'm afraid of her scratching it up.


----------



## Kimgirl89 (Dec 31, 2014)

thanks to everyone who gave ACTUAL advice instead of being snobbish towards me for my decision to not let my dog on furniture. While I find it GREAT that a lot of you GSD owners let your dogs on the furniture, it is just my personal opinion that in my own house I dont love the idea. Unfortunately, most of the responses I got were rude and condescending...what a bummer for my first post! Its a shame it makes me not want to continue asking for advice. And to those who said I'll get "used to being obsessed with my GSD soon"...this isnt my first GSD and I understand your love for them....please think about your responses before you post them. Just because someone does something differently than you, doesnt make it wrong. Happy New Years to you and your furry friends!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

My mom bought a love seat just for the dogs. People can't sit there.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Kimgirl89 said:


> thanks to everyone who gave ACTUAL advice instead of being snobbish towards me for my decision to not let my dog on furniture. While I find it GREAT that a lot of you GSD owners let your dogs on the furniture, it is just my personal opinion that in my own house I dont love the idea. Unfortunately, most of the responses I got were rude and condescending...what a bummer for my first post! Its a shame it makes me not want to continue asking for advice. And to those who said I'll get "used to being obsessed with my GSD soon"...this isnt my first GSD and I understand your love for them....please think about your responses before you post them. Just because someone does something differently than you, doesnt make it wrong. Happy New Years to you and your furry friends!


I don't think anyone really cares if the dog is or isn't allowed on the couch. Either you allow it or you don't. I don't think anyone said it was right or wrong either. I seen some humor and some defensive answers but nothing that was rude or condescending at all. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Kimgirl89 said:


> thanks to everyone who gave ACTUAL advice instead of being snobbish towards me for my decision to not let my dog on furniture. While I find it GREAT that a lot of you GSD owners let your dogs on the furniture, it is just my personal opinion that in my own house I dont love the idea. Unfortunately, most of the responses I got were rude and condescending...what a bummer for my first post! Its a shame it makes me not want to continue asking for advice. And to those who said I'll get "used to being obsessed with my GSD soon"...this isnt my first GSD and I understand your love for them....please think about your responses before you post them. Just because someone does something differently than you, doesnt make it wrong. Happy New Years to you and your furry friends!


And here is a blatant example of people seeing the negative and amplifying it to the extent that the entire thread has a negative feel to it. This is mostly on the OP here. A page ago you said you weren't offended, but now you are. And I don't get that. As many people accepted your desire to not have your dog on the couch as those that said they would allow it with a blanket or whatever. No one was judging. The following would be an example of judging, condescending, or being snobbish:

OMG! You mean you don't let your dog on the couch??? And she is a tri-pod. You rescued this dog from what kind of rescue? Did they even do a home check? I feel so sorry your dog got landed in a place that doesn't want her to be a member of the family. Family members can lie where they are comfortable. 

Nobody is saying stuff like that, because none of us think that way. If you want to read that into our posts, then go ahead. We do tend to be crazier about our dogs, and some of us did buy our couches with the idea that we won't be making them stay off -- that isn't being snobbish or judging, it is just knowing ourselves well enough to to not buy a couch that the dog would not be expected to be on. Other people, like my parents have zero problem keeping the dogs off the furniture. 

Whatever. What happened between page one and page two? The fact that we suggested that maybe you aren't as crazy as some of the rest of us are at this point? It doesn't mean you don't love or take care or properly care for your dog, it means that you may not be as over-the-top as some of us are. Some of us that have tens of thousands of posts and have spent years on site dedicated to GSDs might be a little crazier/obsessed with their dogs than someone who wants advice on how to keep the rescue off the couch. Maybe. It was a maybe.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kimgirl89 said:


> thanks to everyone who gave ACTUAL advice instead of being snobbish towards me for my decision to not let my dog on furniture. While I find it GREAT that a lot of you GSD owners let your dogs on the furniture, it is just my personal opinion that in my own house I dont love the idea. Unfortunately, most of the responses I got were rude and condescending...what a bummer for my first post! Its a shame it makes me not want to continue asking for advice. And to those who said I'll get "used to being obsessed with my GSD soon"...this isnt my first GSD and I understand your love for them....please think about your responses before you post them. Just because someone does something differently than you, doesnt make it wrong. Happy New Years to you and your furry friends!


Hang around. The board was super odd yesterday and I see some carry over still today. lol I don't know if it was a full moon or mercury is in retrograde.

It's your house, your dog and your rules.  There are some good solutions in here if you dig thru it.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

It's kind of funny. When I first started reading this thread, I was reminded of the old Doberman discussion list called Doberworld. Dobes are notorious for wanting to be on the furniture, and it's a battle to keep them off. Not saying that some people aren't successful. When new people would come into the list and ask how to keep their Doberman off the couch, the question would be greeted with laughter. "Hahaha good luck with that!". I'm sure more than a few were offended. Pretty much you'd better have a sense of humor to have a Dobe. They are so goofy.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, I have to say I am just shocked and very much surprised., and saddened. I cannot even comprehend what could have happened that the OP went from not offended to seemingly highly offended. But would very much like to understand, kimgirl89 exactly what it was. Nobody said you were wrong. You were "welcomed" here, everyone who felt differently than you do was very respectful in the way they gave their personal stories. People commented on how wonderful it was that you gave Luna a home. Everyone was clear in saying that "different" does not equal "wrong". With serious respect and a genuine desire to learn exactly what you've experienced here kimgirl89, could you point me towards the wording(s) that you found snobbish, rude, or condescending?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I made afghans to match and fit my sectional because Morgan hated laying on them - she'd get her nails stuck in them so she wouldn't lay on them. She was a naughty girl too, knew she wasn't allowed on the couch yet every time I went out, I'd come home to find her furry fur stuck to the couch.

Venus has one old love seat in my office she's allowed to lay on. The cat wrecked the sectional so we have new furniture that she immediately tried to lay on, I said get down and she got down. When I have people in the office, she'll climb right up on the couch with them like 'Hello, I'm Venus and this is my couch'


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Lin, yes, leather couches scratch up. The Cashman still has the zoomies on the L-shaped leather sectional and yup, it's scratched...and there is a worn spot where he rests his head on the arm. So be forewarned about your roommates leather couch. 

Sorry for the thread hijack, kimgirl89, but occasionally some of us communicate that way, threads seldom stay focused forever exactly on the original topic...it's the nature of the Internet message board (as is humor between long-time posters). Take care, and hope your new year is a good one too.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

katieliz said:


> Lin, yes, leather couches scratch up. The Cashman still has the zoomies on the L-shaped leather sectional and yup, it's scratched...and there is a worn spot where he rests his head on the arm. So be forewarned about your roommates leather couch.
> 
> Sorry for the thread hijack, kimgirl89, but occasionally some of us communicate that way, threads seldom stay focused forever exactly on the original topic...it's the nature of the Internet message board (as is humor between long-time posters). Take care, and hope your new year is a good one too.


Before Kauffman's stopped selling furniture in the Erie mall, they had a leather couch on sale there for $800. It was distressed leather. Yes, the dog's nails can still mar the finish but the distressed leather already looks like it's been through the ringer so to speak, so a toenail mark doesn't look the same as, say on my sister's smooth burgandy couch. I don't generally take my dogs into her house because if they jumped up on her couch, I would be afraid she would hate me for a few months.

But then she would get glad again, and when she bought herself a new couch she would probably offer the old one to me. Hmmmmm. Moofie??? Do you want to go visit Aunt Lisa???


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

There's that sense of humor between old board posters...you're makin' me laugh Sue. I'm glad, cuz I was kinda sad over the turn this thread took.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Haha, nice Sue! 

Thats what I thought, I was surprised to see so many posters comment they chose leather furniture for their dogs. I prefer fabric myself, the hair can be a pain in the ass but there are so many ways to deal with things. I used to wash the seat covers frequently, later used a stretch fit slipcover. Blankets/sheets are good, vacuum frequently, can use the hand tool on a carpet shampooer... I still have my slipcovers though the furniture was lost in a storage unit issue (long story). The leather furniture here isn't distressed, its a deep expresso brown and smooth. I don't let her up unless I have a blanket protecting the surface from scratches. And I keep her nails nice and short and always smooth with a dremel too!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

selzer said:


> Before Kauffman's stopped selling furniture in the Erie mall, they had a leather couch on sale there for $800. It was distressed leather. Yes, the dog's nails can still mar the finish but the distressed leather already looks like it's been through the ringer so to speak, so a toenail mark doesn't look the same as, say on my sister's smooth burgandy couch. I don't generally take my dogs into her house
> because if they jumped up on her couch, I would be afraid she
> would hate me for a few months.
> 
> ...


Good one Sue, but, did you buy the couch?

Kim, I don't think anyone was mean towards you, sometimes forum members get a bit heated up, don't take it personally. Everyone has their way of living.. Everyone who has read this post thanks you for rescuing Luna and giving her a great home! 
Deb


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

katieliz said:


> Lin, yes, leather couches scratch up. The Cashman still has the zoomies on the L-shaped leather sectional and yup, it's scratched...and there is a worn spot where he rests his head on the arm. So be forewarned about your roommates leather couch.


I broke the globe off my NEW ceiling fan in my bedroom. I was throwing a toy and it hit the metal pull that turns the light on. It snapped up and shattered the globe. Glass rained down on my bed, on my dog and on my floor. That won't stop me from tossing the toy again. It just makes me use better aim.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Debanneball said:


> Good one Sue, but, did you buy the couch?
> 
> Kim, I don't think anyone was mean towards you, sometimes forum members get a bit heated up, don't take it personally. Everyone has their way of living.. Everyone who has read this post thanks you for rescuing Luna and giving her a great home!
> Deb


 Yes, I still have it. I love it. It's where the kids sleep when they are at my house, and they are thrilled whenever the dogs come up too.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lilie said:


> I broke the globe off my NEW ceiling fan in my bedroom. I was throwing a toy and it hit the metal pull that turns the light on. It snapped up and shattered the globe. Glass rained down on my bed, on my dog and on my floor. That won't stop me from tossing the toy again. It just makes me use better aim.


 I broke the globe off my ceiling fan in the dining room, swinging chairs up and upside down so I could sweep and then mop the floor. It's still broke, but that's because we disengaged it when sparks tried to burn my house down from it. The previous owners put a nail right into the electrical. Been meaning to get that fixed, but now it needs a new globe too, so the answer is a table lamp on my dining room table. Doesn't stop me from sweeping and mopping the floor though, just more careful when I am swinging chair legs around.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

My husband's dog used to be on the couch all the time before we met, I can't stand dogs on the the couch or bed so I put a stop to it. Took the two back pillows/the big ones that you rest your back on and just laid them down on the middle of the couch when were not around or go to bed. His dog isn't a GSD though, not clever/mischievous enough to figure she can just pull the pillows off so it might not work for your dog.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Be glad it's not a Doberman. They like to think outside the box. 

(My Tessa)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Seger's a Dobe? Please don't tell him.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Seger is a giant cat.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He is that!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a off white sofa. It's not something I would have picked but my in-laws gave it to us years ago shortly after we were married. Its old and broken now but I still don't want black dog fur on it. My princess (and rescue) Tasha feels that furniture should be something she is allowed on. We compromised. She can not get on my sofa or bed but we gave her the futon sofa bed that used to belong to the kids.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

We have 2 couches in the family room. One is brand new, and a linen color, and the dogs aren't allowed on it. 

Yeah, that's working out really well... (and yes, I'm taking photos of her, LOL, instead of telling her to get off the new couch)


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

:nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono: This thread has now been officially, totally hijacked...lolol...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

katieliz said:


> This thread has now been officially, totally hijacked...lolol...


I love when that happens.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

"I herded them all up on the sofa!"

PS This was my dog's decision and she does NOT mean that dogs that do not herd cats and terriers on a sofa are wrong. 

PPS The cats and the terrier say 'Pfft!'


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Looking..looking.. Where is the dang sofa?  j/k




RunShepherdRun said:


> "I herded them all up on the sofa!"
> 
> PS This was my dog's decision and she does NOT mean that dogs that do not herd cats and terriers on a sofa are wrong.
> 
> PPS The cats and the terrier say 'Pfft!'


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Before my cats' and my terrier's 'Pfft!" offends anyone: It was a response to the supposition that they had been herded. Cats and terriers do not care what others think about them, and they won't explicate. Bless their independent spirits!

GSD Elly has a good sense of humor and is confident enough to laugh it off. She picks up a squeaky sheep and plays!


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Debanneball said:


> Looking..looking.. Where is the dang sofa?  j/k


Behind the GSD and underneath three of the cats and the terrier


----------

